

Microsoft Security Essentials Ranks as Best-Performing Free Antivirus - hvasishth
http://lifehacker.com/5433229/microsoft-security-essentials-ranks-as-best+performing-free-antivirus

======
Willwhatley
It's interesting that you should mention this--I've been running bareback for
(well, any time is too long) after McAfee ran out for me. So my current
defenses are spybot and mse.

I'm curious what do other folks who use free security choose?

